# Vietnamese acan lords at AK!



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

(sorry, no pics)

just got back from AK and saw some amazing Vietnamese corals.....all handpicked by Daniel. Shipment came in last night.

Lots of colourful shrooms, many colours and even some large, green bounce shrooms.

*The best part are the acan lords!* If you've never seen Vietnamese acan lords you need to go check them out. Amazing colours and patterns....very different from Australia, but still vibrant and bright. Grade AAA and maybe ultras (when they open up properly)

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/11/19/tokyo-tart-acan-lord/
http://reefbuilders.com/2011/01/26/vietnam-hard-corals/

There's also a few nice cycloceris pieces, including a bright orange with yellow base cyclo.

And why am I smiling from ear to ear? I came back with a holy grail - a blood red, blue-tip tongue coral (ctenactis sp.) woo!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Picture revelation or it's not True ....


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

well i'm going back there after work..will try for pics, but trust me, they're there!!!

these vietnamese acans will give the Aussies a run for their money....best part is that they're cheaper than the Aussies 

z


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe it's overdue time to pay a visit to Daniel ...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Daniel is still over in Asia at the moment, afaik. I think he's at some trade show in China showing off the RLSS line of products.

I was told he hand-picked three shipments, the one I saw last night was #2

.....shipment #3 is coming in soon.

z


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Heck I was thinking of getting some info on the RLSS pumps ... lemme know when he gets back home will ya?

Mucho gracias


----------

